# Molly bell and Mommy home ........



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

hello friends.

Well molly and I have made it home and boy what a day it has been. she has setteled in really well . we are training for indoor and out door pottie and we are doing wonderfully. when we got home she was out playing and got under daddy big truck and got some greese on her ears and part of her head but we had a time try to remove all this. we still have a black ear . lol and another black spot on the back of her head. lol. boy what a mess. she got a real home coming. lol....she has played all day and is now a very tired little girl. we will be visting the vet tomorrow. so well post how my little one is doing. I just wanted to say we are home and having so much fun......Thank you everyone for this fourm . I would be very lost with my little one if I didn't have you all. home at last. Sherrie and molly.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like Molly is happy to be home and free to run around the yard. Do you have any of the shampoos that you don't have to rinse out? I was just thinking they are wonderful for touch-ups. I am not sure if they work well on axle grease, but for everyday dust and potty stains they work wonders. 

When you say daddy's big truck do you mean semi truck?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm glad you and Molly are home, Sherrie. We are happy that you two have joined us.......


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow at the vet. Welcome home Molly.


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello eveyone.,

Our vet check up went very well. she is 100 precent in health . Molly was a super little girl today. . Yes Pat I did mean that daddys truck is a simi. It was super fun to go but very tiring. We don't have any shampoos as of yet because I didn't know where to start . If you would give me suggestions on the types of shampoos to get I would be very greatful .... I have been reading so much and everyone has a different one they like. So I don't know where or what I should get. I would like to order some tomorrow If I can so that we can started on all of our training projects. she dosen't much like a bath right now but I'm sure it will come in a while. I would also like some advice on the tear staining. My vet looked at her eyes and said for me to do nothing that it would go away on it own. He didn't recomend any bleaching of her hair.... around her eyes he said It would cause me more problems if I did any thing. So I left it at that... We did find a new food today as my petco didn't carry the type she is on now 
So I'm glad I went a looked before she ran out of it completely. She will now be on the natural balance for puppies to aldults They really didn't carry to much in puppy foods. so I'm glad that I read so much on here as I would have been pretty upset finding that they didn't carry her food here where I live. I also was so suprized that she weighs 4lbs at only 3 and a half months old. I was told she would only weigh around 4 to 6 lbs full grown. I am now feeling like I have been lied too. I wont say to much about this because It my fault for not checking everything out when I got her but I just really hate being lied to .... It's not going to matter to much to me that she is more then likely going to go over that weight but my hubbie is very upset as we paied so much money.... We love her no matter what ... I hope you understand. .. I wont say anymore about it. Well I would like to also tell you that we have done very well with adjusting to coming home she is potting on her pad and potting outdoors also. She already know where the door is. lol. a very very smart girl. :wub: I'm bragging. forgive me I've very excited about this.... Well ladies I should go but again please do give me some advice on shampoos and so on as I really don't know where to begin... Sherrie
'


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'm glad you guys are home now and hopefully we'll see more photos.

It is tough when the people selling the pups give you false information. I'm sorry that you were misled - but as You love her so much I'm sure a few extra pounds to love won't matter.

I'm SO Happy that her vet visit went well and he thought she was healthy. 

Shampoos..oh, my there are many, many threads here about peoples favorite shampoo's and stuff.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ooming+supplies

this is a favorite of mine:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ooming+supplies


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to hear that Molly has settled in well, have you posted any photos yet? I would love to see your little darling. :wub:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*
aww don't worry too much about the weight..
they range from 2-9 lbs around here...
maybe even more... 
but they are all loved equally  :wub: 
being lied to is a horrible thing...
but maybe they didn't know the lines well
they all grow at different rates too so...
she could slow down!
and no need for apologies around here..
you can vent all you want!
that's what we're here for lol
anywho...congratulations!! 
she sounds like a smarty pants (in the best way)
and a healthy little fluff too!
post lots of pictures**
(wish I could help with shampoos..
we're Still working that out haha)
and welcome... 
I don't think I saw your introduction post!* :grouphug: 

*


----------

